
Christopher Steele, the Man Behind the Dossier - rafaelc
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/03/12/christopher-steele-the-man-behind-the-trump-dossier
======
J-dawg
> one of his two phones rang

> he kept his phones in a Faraday bag—a pouch, of military-tested double-grade
> fabric, designed to block signal detection.

I guess he doesn't keep them in the bag all the time.

~~~
leephillips
But it was _double-grade_ fabric.

------
nickthemagicman
I love how the dossier is so accurate that people have to do ad hominem
attacks on Steele as a person instead of attacking the dossier.

Literally no one in Congress or anywhere else has been able to find a single
thing wrong with it.

There's some terrifying stuff in there including a mysterious 20 percent share
in a Russian oil company. The pee tapes. Etc etc.

Really hoping Mueller brings alot of this to light.

~~~
jfnixon
No one can prove a negative.

~~~
nickthemagicman
No one can even cast doubt on it...its like no one can disprove the theory of
gravity because the evidence is too strong.

------
fuddcoinn
one of the issues with the info about Steele that has come out is if he had
been'employed'or rendered services to the FBI while also doing the same with
MI5 then some rather serious laws were broken.

I'm sure with today's state of the rule of law it'll easily be swept aside.

------
Depllo
>Several months after Steele signed the deal, he learned that, through this
chain, his research was being jointly subsidized by the Clinton campaign and
the D.N.C. In all, Steele was paid a hundred and sixty-eight thousand dollars
for his work.

>nonpartisan Fact Checker blog at the Washington Post, awarded Nunes’s
statement four Pinocchios—his rating for an outright lie. “There is no
evidence that Clinton was involved in Steele’s reports or worked with Russian
entities to feed information to Steele,” Kessler wrote.

2 + 2 = 5, apparently.

~~~
threeseed
Not sure what you mean. Those statements aren't contradictory.

Clinton campaign paid for the report but wasn't involved in it's production.
Pretty standard for opposition research.

